# I can't get stackmat timer to work on CCT



## amostay2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok I hope the solution's not anywhere in this forum cos I've tried searching everywhere, but I can't get my stackmat timer to work on the computer.

I got a 2.5-3.5mm adapter and plugged the cable into my mic port and it didn't work. I went to the CCT website and tried what they told me (change the mixer, set the stackmat value, check the boxes) but it still doesn't work!

Any help? It's an old cable but I tested it with another computer's speaker and it's still working


----------



## Bryan (Mar 9, 2009)

It doesn't work? Are you getting a bunny that shows up on the screen? Are the speakers singing opera tunes? Does the computer shut off? Is your milk spoiling in the fridge?

If you tell us what is happening, we might be able to help you more.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

Absolutely nothing. I disabled the keyboard timer..plugged the stackmat in..switched on CCT...put my hands on the timer..wait till the green light comes on..and let go. The time on the timer is running but nothing on CCT.

That's just it. Nothing happens.


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried to change the input level for the mic port? (is it muted?)

perhaps try this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9313


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for referring me to the thread, looks like he was facing the same problem as me..

I've tried muting the microphone input..doesn't work..must it be muted?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 9, 2009)

No, it shouldn't be muted.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh okay..will CCT show anything to signify that the timer is plugged in correctly or will you only know it when the timer is running? 
Also, is there only one stackmat value that will make it work?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 9, 2009)

it shows either "Timer is OFF" or "Timer is ON"
did you select the correct mixer? maybe changing that works


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

Then it was always "OFF".
They gave a choice of 5 mixers to choose from but I could only select 2 of them (the rest were in gray). I've tried both of them with different settings but it still doesn't work


----------



## Bryan (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you able to plug in a microphone into the microphone port and record yourself?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah I had issues at first, so I messed around, and now it works fine. My problem I believed was that I had the keyboard timer on. Nothing any harder than that though.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 9, 2009)

My exprience: first i cannot made the stackmat working with cct no matter wich conbination of setting i choose. Then i change the settings of my microphone port (SoundMax) from "diadem" to "standard microphone" and all working fine!!
(i only check the 15 minutes, 165.. etc)


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

@ Bryan: Yes I was able to record myself. I've always used my webcam to record my cubing videos so there shouldn't be anything wrong with the mic port

@ flakod2: May I know how to change the settings? I looked under Control Panel >> Sounds and Audio Devices but couldn't really do much there


----------



## TomZ (Mar 10, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> @ Bryan: Yes I was able to record myself. I've always used my webcam to record my cubing videos so there shouldn't be anything wrong with the mic port



Well, unless your webcam has a 3.5mm jack that answer is of no use. Even if your computer didn't have a microphone jack you would still be able to record sound using an USB webcam.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes my webcam does have a 3.5mm jack to connect to the mic port.

Anyway, I just realised that when I twist and turn the cable a little bit, the timer would turn from "OFF" to "ON" for a fraction of a second once in a while..could it be that the contact of the adapter or the cable is not good? Or did I set any values wrongly?

EDIT: I tried my friend's cable and it's the same so it's not the cable's problem. It MIGHT be the adapter's problem but it's brand new! And the ON/OFF thing happens when I twist the cable, not the adapter..


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe the timer is non-compatible with a data port you tried to hook up.

I remember reading somewhere that certain older versions (or "different" ones, anyway) don't have a data port and thus cannot be hooked into a computer.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 10, 2009)

Well then what does he have the cable hooked into?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my timer is able to be connected to a computer.
I've also tried using my timer on my friends' computers/laptops and it has the same problem


----------



## mazei (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine has a slight problem with the connection to the port. Sometimes if I nudge it slightly it doesn't detect it. So I usually just play around with the connection with the port and it should function.

As for the sound settings, just double click your volume icon in the task bar.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 11, 2009)

> @ flakod2: May I know how to change the settings? I looked under Control Panel >> Sounds and Audio Devices but couldn't really do much there



See attached file. Is in Spanish but the idea is easy.

EDIT: I re-upload the file


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 11, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> > @ flakod2: May I know how to change the settings? I looked under Control Panel >> Sounds and Audio Devices but couldn't really do much there
> 
> 
> 
> See attached file. Is in Spanish but the idea is easy.



I downloaded the document but it's 992 pages with words my computer cannot recognize..help?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 11, 2009)

That is weird! it`s just one printscren paste in word, no big deal. Maybe your office is not compatible because i have office 2007 (i hate this office anyway). Try to open the file in other computer that have office 2007. 

best regards

EDIT: when word 2007 saves a document it is a .docx extension y delete the last x in order to left the document with only .doc extension. i dont know what can happend with that but the attach page only acept .doc extensions (i still can open the document in office 2007).

I re-upload the file


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 12, 2009)

I managed to open it on my friend's computer who uses office 2007..thanks for the help. Though I'm not using SoundMax so that option is not available on my Control Panel..sigh..it's still not working...


----------



## Afrobongo (Mar 26, 2009)

*reactivate*
Hi,
are you using Vista? 
What kind of adapter do you use? I've tested two:





This doesn't work. It has an additional contactring (AUX)...




The standard stereoplug works fine!
Under Vista you can check the signal in your soundoptionpanel of your speaders. Vista can mute the mic-signal for your speakers. If you change the mic-volume in your speakerspanel to max, you can here the "stackmat music", if not -> your adapter, cable, micport or whatever isn't working. In your recordingoptions you can see the peak of a signal at your micport.

I've got nearly the same problem. Under XP on my girlfriends pc it works fine (reconfiguring the mic in windows and playing with the stackmat value in cct), but on my notebook with vista it doesn't "realy" work.
I played around with the sample rate. Puting it down to 2,000-10,000 will result in "the timer is on" at the display. Then puting a hand on the right pad will change the status to "the timer is off"... reducing the micvolume to 4-10 will deaktivate the flickering of times in CCT... reconfiguring the micport in vista will result in aggressions  The main prob with be, that you cant configure the mic in vista without this stupid spellchecking. I tried to configure the micport with the timer plugged in, but this isnt a good idea. My notebook has a mic in the case i used for this step, then i plugged in the timer and i can see the "traffic" on the micport and i can hear the sound over my speakers (with the adjustments in my speakerpanel), then playing with the samplerate again.
I've played at least 3-4 hours and in the end i'm at the opinion it must be a vistaproblem  (it works fine on XP).
VMWare im coming ... ubuntu for ever!

(oh what the hack  my english ist terrible... i hope that someone can understand this rubbish... confusing text.)


----------

